# C'était il y a ...



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

Notre monde fourmille d'événements, plus ou moins célèbres, plus ou moins connus, plus ou moins historiques. Je vous propose de recenser ici chaque jour ceux dont vous avez connaissance, et dont c'est l'anniversaire. J'espère ainsi avoir (ou susciter) des occasions de compléter ce que je sais de l'histoire du monde où nous vivons. 

Aujourd'hui, 7 décembre, un événement célèbre : c'est le 66ème anniversaire de l'attaque japonaise sur Pearl Harbour.

Que s'est-il passé d'autre un 7 décembre ?






NB : Merci de nous épargner "c'est mon annif", ça n'est pas le fil de "l'anniversaire des matelots", ou de "l'âge du capitaine" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, 7 décembre, un événement célèbre : c'est le 66ème anniversaire de l'attaque japonaise sur Pearl Harbour.



*BANZAAAAAAAÏ!!!!*


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2007)

Le 7 décembre 2007, la Corse adopte enfin la cuisine au beurre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Le 7 décembre 2007, la Corse adopte enfin la cuisine au beurre.



Sur les conseils éclairés de Madame ta mère...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2007)

Pearl Harbour...
C'est important, Pearl Harbour ? Sûrement. La guerre sort du seul théâtre européen.
Pourtant, en Europe, le 7 décembre 1941, c'est aussi le début d'une autre ère. Pour moi, c'est même le symbole d'un changement de civilisation.
Le 7 décembre 1941, le IIIème Reich publie le décret Nacht und Nebel, celui qui lance le mouvement de déportation des ennemis du Reich. La première pierre administrative d'un processus qui va changer l'image que l'humanité a d'elle-même. L'extermination par l'arme bureaucratique.
Les deux sont liés. Pearl Harbour est le début du processus qui mènera à l'utilisation de l'arme atomique, Nacht und Nebel est le début du génocide européen. Les deux piliers d'une nouvelle conscience, d'un nouveau monde. Les deux battants d'une porte de la rupture, celle de l'utilisation de la science comme arme de domination.
Purée, quelle sale journée que celle-là.






Pour la cuisine au beurre, je vous rappelle le principe absolu : fibre végétale - graisse animale. Fibre animale - graisse végétale. On ne doit utiliser le beurre avec les protéines animales que sous sa forme crue. Jamais pour les faire cuire. Jamais seul, en tout cas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pearl Harbour...
> C'est important, Pearl Harbour ? Sûrement. La guerre sort du seul théâtre européen.
> Pourtant, en Europe, le 7 décembre 1941, c'est aussi le début d'une autre ère. Pour moi, c'est même le symbole d'un changement de civilisation.
> Le 7 décembre 1941, le IIIème Reich publie le décret Nacht und Nebel, celui qui lance le mouvement de déportation des ennemis du Reich. La première pierre administrative d'un processus qui va changer l'image que l'humanité a d'elle-même. L'extermination par l'arme bureaucratique.
> ...


Toi je t'aime... :love:  








> Pour la cuisine au beurre, je vous rappelle le principe absolu : fibre végétale - graisse animale. Fibre animale - graisse végétale. On ne doit utiliser le beurre avec les protéines animales que sous sa forme crue. Jamais pour les faire cuire. Jamais seul, en tout cas.


Ah... Alors pour la raie, le beurre c'est pas bon ?...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

Dans la série anniversaires funestes, le 7 décembre 2001, j'ai cliqué sur "enregistrez-vous"&#8230;
Et d'ailleurs, l'écrieur aussi c'était un 7 décembre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dans la série anniversaires funestes, le 7 décembre 2001, j'ai cliqué sur "enregistrez-vous"&#8230;
> Et d'ailleurs, l'écrieur aussi c'était un 7 décembre



*BONNANNIF' LES GARÇONS!!!*

   

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 


*ET BANZAAAAAÏ!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pearl Harbour...
> C'est important, Pearl Harbour ? Sûrement. La guerre sort du seul théâtre européen.
> Pourtant, en Europe, le 7 décembre 1941, c'est aussi le début d'une autre ère. Pour moi, c'est même le symbole d'un changement de civilisation.
> Le 7 décembre 1941, le IIIème Reich publie le décret Nacht und Nebel, celui qui lance le mouvement de déportation des ennemis du Reich. La première pierre administrative d'un processus qui va changer l'image que l'humanité a d'elle-même. L'extermination par l'arme bureaucratique.
> ...



Ben, finalement, il n'y avait pas tout dans oui qui paie dia !


EDIT : quel radin, ce vBubulle !


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2007)

... Vont au delà du simple clic.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Alors pour la raie, le beurre c'est pas bon ?...




La sauce au beurre noir n'est conseillée par aucun diététicien, ni aucun cancérologue, d'ailleurs. C'est un exercice extrêmement difficile. Le beurre doit se colorer sans bruler.
C'est pourquoi il existe, dans la capitale de la gastronomie et des gaules réunies, un ordre de la raie au beurre noir, attestant de la capacité du chef à mettre en prouesse cette magnificence du palais. Vous en trouverez un représentant émérite au Comptoir du Jura, rue Tupin, dans la presqu'ile lyonnaise. Je vous conseille également son pot de maconnais blanc, et sa salade de saussisson chaud aux lentilles, pour fêter dignement le 8 décembre qui s'annonce incessamment sous peu sans plus attendre.


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2007)

Il y a 71 ans, disparition de Jean Mermoz.

J'ai bon là ?    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2007)

7/12/1972 naissance du tenisman Fabrice Santoro.


----------



## Nobody (7 Décembre 2007)

Allez: hop! comme ça on n'en parle plus et Amok peut verrouiller.


Encore une bonne chose de faite. Je me sens investi d'un esprit civique, moi, aujourd'hui! Indescriptible!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2007)

$ cat /usr/share/calendar/calendar.history | grep 12/07


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2007)

J'aimerais que l'on revienne sur la sauce au Beurre noir et la loi "fibre végétale - Graisse animale". 

C'est beaucoup plus intéressant que des recherches Google.


----------



## Nobody (7 Décembre 2007)

Alors il faut ouvrir un fil qui sera dédié à ce - passionnant - sujet.

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> 7/12/1972 naissance du tenisman Fabrice Santoro.



Tu confonds, là, JP, c'est "pénis" qui prend qu'un seul "N", "tennis", il en faut deux 



Sinon, pour rester aux Amériques, c'est le 7 décembre 1835 que le Texas, en révolte armée contre l'état mexicain depuis le 1er octobre précédent, se déclare indépendant, avant de devenir un état de l'Union, dix ans plus tard. Sans cet épisode, G.W.Bush junior serait président du Mexique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

Le 7 décembre 2007, Pascal 77 s'est lancé dans la périlleuse expérience consistant à ouvrir un nouveau sujet au Bar.

Merci Pascal 77 et à bientôt sur les différents fils.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2007)

vivement demain... et le nouveau fil de Pascal 88...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le 7 décembre 2007, Pascal 77 s'est lancé dans la périlleuse expérience consistant à ouvrir un nouveau sujet au Bar.
> 
> Merci Pascal 77 et à bientôt sur les différents fils.



Mince, ils ont déplacé mon topic dans "Vous êtes ici" ?


----------



## Benouche (7 Décembre 2007)

C'est la journée mondiale de l'aviation. Râh des P-51 mustang et des Spit MKV partout dans les airs siouplaît, rien que pour moi allez...

... Malheureusement pour mes yeux ébahis devant ces magnifiques avions, c'est une journée consacrée à l'aviation civile.

Cette journée a été proclamée en 1992 par l'Assemblée de l'Organisation de l'aviation civile internationale (OACI), institution spécialisée des Nations Unies.

wala pas grand intérêt si ce n'est de se permettre d'avoir la tête dans las nuages...


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2007)

7 décembre 2007, la télépathie est enfin prouvée : devinez ce que ma femme avait acheté cet après-midi et a cuisiné ce soir : 

de la raie ! 

Si, si, c'est absolument vrai, sans trucage.

Bon, elle n'était pas au beurre, c'est bien connu, la science avance à petits pas. En tous cas, je pense que le bar va être cuisiné par la DST parce que, quand même, ça ouvre des horizons, c'est clair qu'il y a anguille sous roche.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La sauce au beurre noir n'est conseillée par aucun diététicien, ni aucun cancérologue, d'ailleurs. C'est un exercice extrêmement difficile. Le beurre doit se colorer sans bruler.
> C'est pourquoi il existe, dans la capitale de la gastronomie et des gaules réunies, un ordre de la raie au beurre noir, attestant de la capacité du chef à mettre en prouesse cette magnificence du palais. Vous en trouverez un représentant émérite au Comptoir du Jura, rue Tupin, dans la presqu'ile lyonnaise. Je vous conseille également son pot de maconnais blanc, et sa salade de saussisson chaud aux lentilles, pour fêter dignement le 8 décembre qui s'annonce incessamment sous peu sans plus attendre.


je connais


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Je sais, je t'y ai vu l'autre mardi.
D'ailleurs, j'voulais t'le dire, t'as aucune chance avec le fils du patron.



Le *8 décembre 1852*, les lyonnais arrivent enfin à inaugurer les travaux du clocher de la petite église blottie contre la basilique de Fourvière. Après plusieurs heures d'attente, les nuages se déchirent enfin. Pour célébrer ce court moment de victoire sur les éléments, les lyonnais présents posent une bougie sur le rebord de leur fenêtre.
Des années plus tard, ce rituel catho s'est transformé peu à peu en rituel païen, et perdure plus que jamais, comme une célébration de l'identité lyonnaise.




 (Philippe Dujardin, "Lyon l'allumée. De l'illumination du 8 décembre à la fête des lumières. Avatars d'un rituel urbain." in:  Gilles Bertrand et Ilaria Taddei (dir.), _Le Destin des rituels_, Ecole française de Rome, 2007.)


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2007)

le 8 decembre 1980 meurt John Lennon


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2007)

Le 8 décembre, tous les ans, Patoch célèbre sa fête nationale


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Ouais. Parce que c'est la fête de l'Immaculée Conception, blanche commme le drapeau de la nation corse.
Quel curé, ce Paoli...


----------



## kisbizz (9 Décembre 2007)

tous les ans , le 8 decembre mon frere organise une fete a sa femme : 
d'accord, elle s'appelle   Conception mais je ne savais pas qu'elle etait  Immaculée  


opssss on me signale que  c'est le 9 decembre aujourd'ui :rateau: 


donc le 9 decembre le * PACS* a eté adopté


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2007)

C'était il y a 102 ans


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Décembre 2007)

Le 9 décembre 1977, l'inauguration de celui qui deviendra le quotidien de millions de banlieusards ... le RER


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2007)

En 1903



> *Le 10 décembre 1903 : prix Nobel de physique pour Pierre et Marie Curie ainsi qu'Henri Becquerel*
> 
> C'est en 1896, qu'Henri Becquerel découvre la radioactivité naturelle de l'uranium manifestée par l'émission de rayon X. C'est fortuitement, en menant une expérience sur un échantillon de pechblende (minerai d'uranium et de potassium) que Becquerel découvre qu'une "énergie" émane du pechlende et impressionne une plaque photographique à l'abri de la lumière. Becquerel en fait part à ses collègues et amis Pierre et Marie Curie. Ceux-ci découvrent qu'à l'origine des radiations existe une substance plus puissante que l'uranium. Après deux années de recherche, en 1898, ils mettent à jour le radium et le polonium .
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2007)

10 décembre 1582, la France adopte officiellement le calendrier grégorien. Ce calendrier, mis en place à l'instigation du pape Grégoire XIII (pour corriger la dérive séculaire du calendrier julien, qui gagnait trois jours tous les 400 ans par rapport à la course du soleil), qui lui donna son nom, et qui fut adopté dès sa promulgation, le 4 octobre de la même année, par l'Espagne, l'Italie, le Portugal et la Pologne, avec pour conséquence curieuse que le jeudi 4 octobre 1582 fut suivi du vendredi ... 15 octobre 1582 dans ces pays, tandis qu'en France, le vendredi 10 décembre 1582 fut suivi du samedi 21 décembre 1582, afin de recaler l'année civile sur le cycle solaire.


----------



## al02 (10 Décembre 2007)

Il y a 40 ans : mort d'Otis Redding.


----------



## meskh (10 Décembre 2007)

60ème anniversaire de la journée des Droits de l'Homme


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

11 décembre 1972, le LEM d'Apollo 17 se pose sur la lune. Ça sera la dernière mission habitée jusqu'à ce jour sur notre satellite. Cernan et Schmitt sont les derniers hommes en date à avoir foulé le sol sélénite.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2007)

11 décembre *1821* : naissance de *Gustave Flaubert
*11 décembre* 2001 : *Décès de *Jean Richard *.Comédien et homme de cirque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> 11 décembre *1821* : naissance de *Gustave Flaubert
> *


C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont...  



> 11 décembre* 2001 : *Décès de *Jean Richard *.Comédien et homme de cirque



Ah non, tiens... Pas forcément...


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

J'etais bien decu quand, apres une revue de presse internationale mardi matin (Chine, Japon, EU, France, Italie, excusez du peu...) je n'ai trouve aucune mention de l'anniversaire, lundi 10 decembre, des 40 ans de la disparition d'Otis Redding dans un crash d'avion, a 26 ans... Juste un article sur MSNBC... Mais heureusement les sites musicaux specialises rappelaient la nouvelle, dont Lastfm.


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> 11 décembre *1821* : naissance de *Gustave Flaubert*



C'etait un 12 decembre, tout comme Yasujiro Ozu ou Frank Sinatra...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> C'etait un 12 decembre, tout comme Yasujiro Ozu ou Frank Sinatra...



C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

QUOI ?
Franck Sinatra est MORT ?


----------



## doudou83 (12 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> C'etait un 12 decembre, tout comme Yasujiro Ozu ou Frank Sinatra...



Bien vu !!!      c'était juste pour voir si tout le monde suivait :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2007)

Le 12 décembre 1999, c'est l'ERIKA qui vient souiller les côtes françaises


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> QUOI ?
> Franck Sinatra est MORT ?




_You know Frank Sinatra ? He's dead.

_Raymond Radiguet, l'auteur du Diable au corps et du Bal du Comte d'Orgel, est également mort un 12 décembre 1923, à l'âge de 20 ans, et ce fut une grande perte pour la littérature française, certainement.


Et puis, un autre truc est mort un 12 décembre. Ça s'appelait l'URSS. Et depuis, le merdier ne s'est pas vraiment arrangé, là-bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2007)

12 décembre 1961, Marie Besnard, qui fut qualifiée "d'anormalement normale" par un expert psychiatre auprès du tribunal de Poitiers :mouais:, est acquittée par la cours d'Assises de Gironde. Pour fêter ça, Mylène Farmer décide de naître ce jour là


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

12 décembre 1990, un évènement qui va changer la face du monde connu:


J'ai du aller à la banque pour chercher ma nouvelle carte bleu. L'autre était périmée. Le même , je gagnais le droit d'offrir un pot à ma nouvelle chef.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Le 12 décembre 1999, c'est l'ERIKA qui vient souiller les côtes françaises


QUOI ?
ERIKA est morte ? 

(comique de répétition, promis je la fais plus )


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Le 12 décembre 1999, c'est l'ERIKA qui vient souiller les côtes françaises


*oh&#8230; !
la falope&#8230;*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *oh !
> la falope*



heu... je crois que tu te trompes.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2007)

Bon ok c'était que des militaires&#8230; 

Les gradés avaient bénéficié d'un train civil parti quelques temps avant&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (12 Décembre 2007)

Le 12/12/72 est né Jérôme Hermelin.



C'était un pote. ça me faisait toujours rire quand il donnait sa date de naissance aux profs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

13 décembre 1966, Mickey, Donald, Blanche Neige, Bambi, et tous ses autres enfants sont en deuil, Walt Disney nous a quitté.

Accessoirement, un autre 13 décembre, en l'an de grâce 1118, c'est le pape Pascal II qui décède. Contrairement à ce que la numérologie pourrait donner à penser, il n'était pas mon ancêtre (du moins, à ma connaissance :rateau.

Pour finir sur une note plus gaie, le 13 décembre 1553, naissance d'Henri de Navarre, futur roi du royaume éponyme, puis de France sous le nom d'Henri IV, dit "Le bon roi Henri". Curieusement, 7 ans plus tard, jour pour jour, vient au monde Maximilien de Béthune. Rien à voir, pensez vous ? Eh bien si, car ce bon Maximilien était ... Duc de Sully, et sous ce nom devait devenir le surintendant des finances au service du précédent. À cette époque, on savait réaliser des économies d'échelle sur le budget des célébrations, en regroupant en une seule les deux fêtes d'anniversaire des deux principaux personnages de l'état. Si MM Sarkozy et Fillon voulaient bien en prendre de la graine ...


----------



## HmJ (13 Décembre 2007)

C'est un 13 decembre que la Russie annexe Port Arthur, ville ou je reside six mois par an et qui s'appelle maintenant Dalian. L'occupation russe durera jusqu'en 1905, guerre russo-japonaise ou pour la premiere fois une puissance non-occidentale fout sa raclee a un "pays developpe" (je dis ca par opposition a "non-occidental, j'ai rien contre la Russie  ). Et puis l'occupation deviendra japonaise jusqu'en 1945. On n'aime pas les japonais, ici, mais dans les restaus on a plus l'impression d'etre a Yokohama qu'a Shanghai...

A propos de ces coquinous de Japonais, c'est la meme date qu'ils choisissent pour envahir Nanjing (ou Nankin) et la mettre a sac... non sans massacrer en moins de 5 semaines plus de 100000 personnes. Quoique les historiens ne se soient pas encore accordes sur les chiffres.


----------



## Benouche (13 Décembre 2007)

Ce qui est bien avec ce fil quand on le lit au réveil, c'est qu'il y a plein de merdier socio-politique et de faits d'armes plus ou moins glorieux avec leurs morts qui accompagnent.

Ca met de bonne humeur pour la journée ! Foi de Benouche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon ok c'était que des militaires
> 
> Les gradés avaient bénéficié d'un train civil parti quelques temps avant



Près d'un an plus tôt, les autrichiens ont vécu pire ! 



			
				wikipedia - 13 décembre a dit:
			
		

> 1916 : Au Tyrol, près de neuf mille soldats austro-hongrois périssent dans une avalanche.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2007)

Décidément,cette rubrique est géniale pour réviser l' histoire


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Une façon de célébrer les 40 ans de l'autorisation de la contraception..


----------



## HmJ (14 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Une façon de célébrer les 40 ans de l'autorisation de la contraception..



  

En 1900, Max Planck presente sa theorie des quantas (enfoire, si tu savais comment j'ai morfle a l'ecole a cause de toi et Schrödinger...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2007)

À trois jours près, 190 ans avant le dernier vol habité en date vers la lune, le 14 décembre 1782, les frères Joseph-Michel et Jacques-Étienne Montgolfier, deux des seize enfants d'un papetier d'Annonay, procèdent au premier essai en vol du premier aéronef de l'histoire du monde : la montgolfière. Pour cette expérience et les suivantes, l'engin décolle "à vide", il faudra attendre le 19 septembre 1783 pour que les premiers "passagers aériens", un coq, un canard* et un mouton dont l'histoire n'a pas retenu les noms, prennent place à bord, suivis un mois, jour pour jour plus tard des premiers aéronautes humains : Jean-Baptiste Réveillon, Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier et Giroud de Villette. Passe encore un mois, avant que le 21 novembre, Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier et le Marquis d'Arlandes fassent un second vol, qui sera commémoré plus officiellement comme étant le premier.

(source pour les détails : Wikipedia)

(*) Note à l'attention d'iDuck, Cyberduck et DaffyB : inutile de poser quelque revendication que ce soit, nous avons la preuve qu'il n'était aucun de vous trois. :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2007)

Amundsen atteint le pôle sud le 14 décembre 1911
Amundsen


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> En 1900, Max Planck presente sa theorie des quantas (enfoire, si tu savais comment j'ai morfle a l'ecole a cause de toi et Schrödinger...)



A mon avis, les chats ont plus morflé que toi par la faute de Schrödinger


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À trois jours près, 190 ans avant le dernier vol habité en date vers la lune, le 14 décembre 1782, les frères Joseph-Michel et Jacques-Étienne Montgolfier, deux des seize enfants d'un papetier d'Annonay, procèdent au premier essai en vol du premier aéronef de l'histoire du monde : la montgolfière. Pour cette expérience et les suivantes, l'engin décolle "à vide", il faudra attendre le 19 septembre 1783 pour que les premiers "passagers aériens", un coq, un canard* et un mouton dont l'histoire n'a pas retenu les noms, prennent place à bord, suivis un mois, jour pour jour plus tard des premiers aéronautes humains : Jean-Baptiste Réveillon, Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier et Giroud de Villette. Passe encore un mois, avant que le 21 novembre, Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier et le Marquis d'Arlandes fassent un second vol, qui sera commémoré plus officiellement comme étant le premier.
> 
> (source pour les détails : Wikipedia)
> 
> (*) Note à l'attention d'iDuck, Cyberduck et DaffyB : inutile de poser quelque revendication que ce soit, nous avons la preuve qu'il n'était aucun de vous trois. :mouais:


Je ne suis pas si vieux quand même ! 

Mais c'est peut-être un de mes ancêtres.


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne suis pas si vieux quand même !
> 
> Mais c'est peut-être un de mes ancêtres.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2007)

Putain, j'avais fais tant d'efforts pour oublier son horrible soupière&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Putain, j'avais fais tant d'efforts pour oublier son horrible soupière&#8230;


Désolé


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2007)

Il y a longtemps maintenant, en 1981, j'avais déjà 14 ans lorsque je me réveillais, et que la Pologne voyait un furoncle à lunettes assis sur le siège du pouvoir.
Depuis, j'ai toujours 14 ans.
Sinon, il y a plusieurs siècles, en 1702, les 47 vasseaux du daymo Asano Naganori, que l'on nommera plus tard les "samourïs sans maitre", autrement dit les Ronins, décapitent le maitre de cérémonie du shogun et entrent dans la légende pour des siècles et des siècles.
Paix à eux.


Hein ? De quoi ? Un autre grand homme est né le 14 décembre 1966 ? Et personne ne le sait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il y a longtemps maintenant, en 1981, j'avais déjà 14 ans ...



Tiens, c'est arrivé pile l'année où ma femme m'a mis le grapin dessus (mais elle, c'était dans la nuit du 30 novembre au premier décembre, et j'avais ... deux fois 14 ans déjà (donc, j'étais deux fois plus ado que toi )) 

:casse:

:rateau:

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2007)

*C'était il y a ...*

20 min, le jour où je commandai mon Mac Book Pro :love:, acquisition prévue mercredi 19 
pour le accros, les photos du switch dans un sujet à venir :up

:style:


----------



## al02 (15 Décembre 2007)

Il y a *19 ans* :  Entrée en vigueur de la loi sur le Revenu minimum d'insertion (RMI).


----------



## HmJ (16 Décembre 2007)

En 1431, ce petit rigolo de Henri VI se faisait sacrer roi de France a Notre Dame. Inutile de vous dire qu'il y a eu une belle bataille apres ca... Et la consecration de la loi Salique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2007)

15 décembre 1907 : naissance de l'architecte Oscar Niemeyer

Désolé pour le retard :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

16 décembre 1969 : avec 12 années d'avance sur la France, la Grande Bretagne abolit la peine de mort.


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 15 décembre 1907 : naissance de l'architecte Oscar Niemeyer
> 
> Désolé pour le retard :rose:


Ce qui donnerait donc : le 16 décembre 1907  l'architecte Oscar Niemeyer a un jour et ne pense pas encore à construire Brazilia. 
La légende comme quoi il aurait à cette date, été déjà contacté par un responsable du PCF pour construire son siège serait remise en cause depuis quelques années sous le prétexte fallacieux que le communisme n'aurait pas existé à cette date&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> La légende comme quoi il aurait à cette date, été déjà contacté par un responsable du PCF pour construire son siège serait remise en cause depuis quelques années sous le prétexte fallacieux que le communisme n'aurait pas existé à cette date



A noter que si on avait pu prolonger la remise de ce contact _sine die_, voire même _ad vitam eternam_, l'esthétique du carrefour Chateaudun ne s'en serait pas trouvée plus mal


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter que si on avait pu prolonger la remise de ce contact _sine die_, voire même _ad vitam eternam_, l'esthétique du carrefour Chateaudun ne s'en serait pas trouvée plus mal





par contre, la place du Combat aurait perdu un témoignage de l'architecture du XXeme siècle.


----------



## Benouche (17 Décembre 2007)

rôh putain le 17 decembre benouche obtient sa dernière chance de réussir ses exams et de pas bosser en caisse en septembre prochain... souhaitez moi bonne chance les gars...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2007)

17 décembre 1935 : 32 ans jour pour jour après le premier vol des frères Wright, la firme Douglas lance le DC3, l'avion de ligne qui doit connaître la plus longue carrière de l'histoire de l'aéronautique (il en reste encore quelques uns en service de nos jours). Sa version militaire, le C47, devait emplir le ciel de Normandie la nuit du 5 au 6 juin 1944, et larguer dans le bocage deux divisions complètes de parachutistes américains (la 82ème et la 101ème).

Sa silhouette devait en faire l'archétype de l'avion de ligne de la seconde moitié du vingtième siècle.


----------



## doudou83 (17 Décembre 2007)

*17 décembre 1972* le XXème congrès du parti communiste Français nomme *Georges* *Marchais* 1er secrétaire general du parti. Il exercera ses fonctions juqu'en 1994.


----------



## al02 (18 Décembre 2007)

*18 décembre 1737* : Décès d'Antonio Stradivarius. 




Mais ne cherchons pas la petite bête !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2007)

18 décembre 1878, naissait en Géorgie Iossif Vissarionovitch Djougachvili. entre ce jour et le jour béni du 5 mars 1953, où le monde fut débarrassé de sa présence maudite (mais pas encore de son influence maléfique), il fut responsable de plus mort que Napoléon et Hitler réunis (et devait d'ailleurs partager la responsabilité d'une bonne partie d'entre eux avec ce dernier). Il devait garder de sa période de clandestinité, son pseudonyme "d'homme d'acier", "staline" en russe, pour perpétrer ses forfaits.


----------



## HmJ (19 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 18 décembre 1878, naissait en Géorgie Iossif Vissarionovitch Djougachvili. entre ce jour et le jour béni du 5 mars 1953, où le monde fut débarrassé de sa présence maudite (mais pas encore de son influence maléfique), il fut responsable de plus mort que Napoléon et Hitler réunis (et devait d'ailleurs partager la responsabilité d'une bonne partie d'entre eux avec ce dernier). Il devait garder de sa période de clandestinité, son pseudonyme "d'homme d'acier", "staline" en russe, pour perpétrer ses forfaits.



Staline qui sera encore longtemps apres sa mort venere, contrairement au reste du monde, par le PCF dont le secretaire general aura encore l'affront de justifier l'invasion de l'Afghanistan en 1979... Sur une note plus legere, en ce 353eme jour de l'annee 1877, Edison inventait le phonographe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2007)

Le 19 décembre 1978, je suis arrivé à l'heure habituelle à mon bureau de la rue de Leningrad (aujourd'hui rue de St Petersbourg), juste à côté de la place Clichy, à Paris, et ai commencé à travailler ... pas longtemps, 45 mn plus tard, tout s'éteignait, terminaux (pas encore de micro-ordinateurs en entreprises, à cette époque, un IBM 370 donnait vie à une floppée de terminaux passifs dans ma boite), éclairage, photocopieuse, chauffage ... "Ne bougez pas, ça va revenir", nous dit le directeur ... On a pas bougé, et c'est effectivement revenu ... en fin d'après midi. De retour chez moi, le soir, tard (je vous dis pas le souk dans les transports, seuls les bus ont circulé la journée), j'apprenais que la quasi totalité de la France avait passé la journée dans le noir.

29 ans après, je trouve :



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> 1978 : Panne d'électricité affectant une grande partie de la France, dont Paris, durant plusieurs heures.



Ça fait remonter les souvenirs d'une journée vraiment "pas comme les autres", mais ça ne lui rend pas vraiment justice.


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2007)

*Le 21 décembre 1898 : Découverte du radium par Pierre et Marie CURIE *


----------



## HmJ (21 Décembre 2007)

C'est aussi depuis cette date en 1880 que Camille Sée, député de la gauche républicaine, fait adopter la loi sur l'enseignement des jeunes filles : « Les filles sont aussi aptes que les garçons à recevoir l'éducation secondaire ». Sinon, qu'est-ce que je me serais ennuye au fond de la classe a mater le chauffage...


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> « Les filles sont aussi aptes que les garçons à recevoir l'éducation secondaire »


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

21 décembre : deux anniversaires qui ont (auraient du ?) marqué (er) les français :

- 1958 : proclamation de la cinquième république
- 1963 : premières émissions de la deuxième chaîne de télévision française


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 21 décembre 1963 : premières émissions de la deuxième chaîne de télévision française


21 décembre 2007 : La TNT arrive en Picardie.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2007)

Oh putain&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

21 decembre, c'est l'hiver comme chaque annee.

Et voila !


----------



## Bassman (21 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> 21 décembre 2007 : La TNT arrive en Picardie.



Les activistes Picards vont "s'éclater" pour Nowel cette année alors


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> 21 decembre, c'est l'hiver comme chaque annee.
> 
> Et voila !


Sur mon calendrier, c'est le 22  
Mais je ne serai pas la pour l'écrire 

Pis dans l'hémisphère sud, c'est l'été, non ? Au fait, tu es sur quel parallèle en ce moment, Odré ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur mon calendrier, c'est le 22
> Mais je ne serai pas la pour l'écrire



Toute mes confuses ... c'est peut etre le 23.

Sinon le 21 decembre 2012, ben c'est la fin du monde.

Vous serez prevenus !


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2007)

Ca fait longtemps qu'ici on est deja le 22 decembre  Ah ben tiens, 1948 : l'ancien Premier ministre japonais Hideki Tojo et six autres dirigeants du temps de guerre sont exécutés à Tokyo. Petit probleme : ils seront enterres au Yasukuni Jinja, a Tokyo, a cote des autres militaires morts pour la patrie. Et ca, ni les Coreens ni les Chinois ne peuvent encore le digerer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2007)

Trois 22 décembres "express" :

- 1666 : séance inaugurale présidée par Colbert, de l'académie des sciences,
- 1808 : première présentation par Beethoven de sa 6ème symphonie, la "Pastorale",
- 1894 : le capitaine Alfred Dreyfuss embarque sur le navire qui l'emmène au bagne de l'ile du diable

Plus un autre, plus "d'intérêt local" : 22 décembre 1957, il y a juste un demi siècle, naissance de la compagne de ma vie, de la mère de mes enfants, en un mot comme en cent, de ma chère et tendre épouse :love:


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2007)

Il y a 30 ans, disparaissait Sir Charles Spencer Chaplin.

A mes yeux, le plus grand cinéaste, acteur, réalisateur, génie... de tous les temps. Celui sans qui le (bon) cinéma ne serait pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui.

Bises les nazes...


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2007)

Avec un jour de retard, mais bon... Mon exatime n'avait plus de piles.

Le 24/12/2002, la vie de macgénération allait changer à jamais : Sonnyboy faisait son entrée.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

> 1066 : Couronnement de Guillaume le Conquérant et Mathilde de Flandre, roi et reine d'Angleterre, à l'abbaye de Westminster, à Londres.



c'est le dernier a avoir mis une paté aux rosbeef :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

25 décembre 1920 : naissance officielle du Parti Communiste Français. "Il est né, le divin enfant ..."


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

Fêtons ça camarade Pascal


----------



## al02 (25 Décembre 2007)

Il y a 46 ans : naissance d'Ingrid.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Who's that girl ?



J'ai édité spécialement pour toi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

[MODE=GREY]Who's that girl ?[/MODE]


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Avec un jour de retard, mais bon... Mon exatime n'avait plus de piles.
> 
> Le 24/12/2002, la vie de macgénération allait changer à jamais : Sonnyboy faisait son entrée.


  Le 25/12/2002 ce jour là me suis dis en lisant Sonnyboy, nouvel inscrit, "*Tu tue quelques membres et t'es un meurtrier, lui il en zigouillera des centaines... lui c'est un conquérant :love::love::love:"*


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le 25/12/2002 ce jour là me suis dis en lisant Sonnyboy, nouvel inscrit, "*Tu tue quelques membres et t'es un meurtrier, lui il en zigouillera des centaines... lui c'est un conquérant :love::love::love:"*



justement 



> 1066 : Couronnement de Guillaume le Conquérant et Mathilde de Flandre, roi et reine d'Angleterre, à l'abbaye de Westminster, à Londres.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

30/12/2007

je me reconnecte au ouebe. Cet évènement ô combien significatif me ramène à la civilisation.

Ouaip.


----------



## al02 (30 Décembre 2007)

30/12/2006 : In memoriam Saddam !

Mais qu'est devenue sa dame* ?


* sa veuve.  (NDLR)


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2007)

il ya un an.. c'etait le soir du nouvel an... comme tous les ans, il ya un an quelle rengaine! :rose:   alors bonne année


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2007)

ah ben non, le soir du nouvel an, c'est le soir du nouvel an.
la veille c'est juste le réveillon, et ça tombe à la saint sylvestre.
ressaye l'année prochaine.


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2008)

C'était il y a 6 ans...

Ingrid Betancourt était enlevée...


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

Oui oui, on sait...


----------

